# Spring Cruise, 14th April 2019



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I went out for a bit of a jolt today and wondered if anyone is up for a "Follow the Leader" style cruise? Just a bit of a drive and day out? 
We'll meet at the Golden Arches north of Macclesfield on the A532:

Silk Retail Park, Hulley Rd, Macclesfield SK10 2SF

Leave there at 11:00am and head out into the wild blue yonder. No route notes, no route book this time. Just a bit of social fun to where ever it takes us 

We'll finish at our old hide-out, the Viceroy in Bollington for a yummy curry. Date is now Sunday, 14th April.
Sundays are always great at the Viceroy as they do a 5 course meals for just under a tenner 

Please post up if you're interested


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fantastic idea amongst all the gloom and insolvency. let's make a stand for a drive, beer and curry (in moderation of course) and bite our thumbs at the naysayers of despair.

I'm up for it - who else?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who'd have guessed you'd vote for a curry cruise John :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We'd love to join you as we haven't seen you all for ages!

Unfortunately we're on holiday soon, plus other plans, so can't make the next four weekends.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> We'd love to join you as we haven't seen you all for ages!
> 
> Unfortunately we're on holiday soon, plus other plans, so can't make the next four weekends.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sounds very good Peter 

So when would you suggest? I'll be "off line" over Easter as I'll be having a "visitor" from Zürich. Other than that any Sunday will work for me 

Dates please


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

I could be up for this depending on the date. Please keep me posted.

Viv.  
AudiCoedDuon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I could be up for this depending on the date. Please keep me posted.
> 
> ...


Ah ..... you'll get to choose a date Viv so start posting your preferences 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all, been off the scene so to speak for a little while... would like to come along if we can make the dates work, will look at what the majority can do and if we can do we will ;-)
Hope everyone is doing well?
Jase.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jase

It's really good to hear from you and it'll be great to catch up 

OK, here are some suggestions re dates:

14th April, 28th April, 12th May, 19th May. Discuss


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The sooner the better so 14th April is preferable for us.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> The sooner the better so 14th April is preferable for us.


I'm happy with 14th April. Anyone else got any preference?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm easy, probably


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'm easy, *probably*


 :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani,

I could possibly go with the 14th April, but it will depend on me re-arranging a music lesson the following day. However, the 28th April would be no problem.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And so we have the 14th or 28th April [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani,

Apologies for this but, as I'm unable re-arrange my lessons in April, I think it would be better I pull out of this cruise now. Hopefully, I'll be able to join you all later in the year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Apologies for this but, as I'm unable re-arrange my lessons in April, I think it would be better I pull out of this cruise now. Hopefully, I'll be able to join you all later in the year.


That's very sad Viv 
Will the 28th April no good to you then?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

The problem is that I'll be in London from Tuesday, 23rd April until 26th and won't be returning home until late Friday night. So, on reflection, I just think Sunday, 28th will be a bit of a rush! Never mind, as I said earlier, perhaps I'll be able to manage a curry cruise later in the year.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Count me in : )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's super Jonathan 
Looks like the 14th April will be a good day


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

14th April should be ok for us


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTS-Phil said:


> 14th April should be ok for us


Excellent Phil&Sue 

OK, Sunday 14th April it is 

I'll book the Viceroy for 3:00pm then. It should be nice and quiet at that time. Famous last words :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's in the diary.

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> It's in the diary.


It certainly is  
I just had to check if the food is still as good as I remembered it from last week ....... so I popped in today to book the table over a yummy curry


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry the forum is a bit broke at the moment. I've posted here so people should get an email at least.

Cheers,
John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Sorry the forum is a bit broke at the moment. I've posted here so people should get an email at least.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Thanks John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're setting off soon.

See you there.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes indeed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you soon under the Golden Arches at Silk Retail Park off the A532


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In case anyone wondered, that's what we saw on Sunday going past Peter Watson Camp site on our way to the Viceroy:



> Buxton Mountain Rescue Team (BMRT) helped a woman who took a fall to the head while out walking in the Staffordshire Peak District. The team was called to Luds Church shortly before 12.30pm on Sunday.
> A BMRT spokesperson said: "The lady, from the Stoke-on-Trent area, was carried on a stretcher to an awaiting air ambulance and transferred to hospital.
> "We would like to thank the Gradbach Scout Camp for the cups of tea, which were accompanied with cheese and biscuits."


----------

